# Covid with children



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

It's march break at the moment.  My son would've been at a camp while I work but due to COVID.  Things have changed.

3 weeks.  I have to keep him occupied.  I'd love to bring him to the park but I don't trust it. the total number in my province is going up.  Which means, it hasn't hit, hit, yet.

I color to pass time.  To not think.  Let go.  To get out of my head so, I always encourage him to color as well.  He will get bored of it soon. 

How are all of your managing your younger children's time?  Simple things like catch?  Sure but, that's a 'daddy thing'. I suck at throwing and tried with him today. He loved it of course.  But damn, someone wanna link some videos on how to throw? lol

I picked him up some arts and crafts projects.  Some things for home schooling will be added.. I don't want him feeling depressed.  It will happen to them before it hits us. 

Hell, I went to pick some bands up today for home.  I asked if he wanted some weights. he said sure.  I'm even including him in my workouts.  Today he came to run stairs with me.  I like throwing him on my back and going up the steps with him.  He likes it too.. I'll have to teach him to be my hype man. 

*What are things you guys are doing to keep the little ones from losing their Sh!t?*

I am reading a little book to him as well.  I dont want him sitting and watching netflix all day.  I make him use his leap pad to do some educational things.  I know he doesn't want to even though he seems much happier after he does it.

I will talk to him tomorrow morning when we have breakfast together.  In about a week, it will get worse.  This is the PRE lock down.  We still have the freedom to go to the store when needed.  Shortly, that will be taken away.  

I'm not scared of the virus.  I am stressed - i guess you can say.  How the heck do I keep my child busy during this time?


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

This is a great idea for a thread. I’ll leave my .02 after our DAILY WALK in nature. 

Definitely a struggle to have a 2 and 6 year old home. Every. Single. Day.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2020)

Shit my son is glued to his xbox lol


----------



## tinymk (Mar 19, 2020)

Also think this is a great thread.  We live in the mountains so it is fun in the outdoors. Snow shoeing, hiking, CC skiing. Although we are in a blizzard warning for the next 3 days. 
Anything outdoors is fun. Board games, the Disney + is fun or a little Xbox etc. 
Youll come up with some fun things to do I am sure.


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 19, 2020)

As long as the internet does not crash we are golden lol


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 19, 2020)

This is the second week my toddler has been home. Since it’s been so rainy here i bought a small basketball goal and set it up inside by my squat rack. Should buy me a couple days....I hope.


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2020)

Half a bottle of Nyquil. Done.

Parenting is easy! :32 (17):


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 19, 2020)

Good information, unfortunately my son was to leave for basic training,on St Patty's day, which has been postponed, due to all this madness, but for those w younger kids, it's a time to bond & teach them things they need to learn tht only a parent can teach, anything from arts and crafts,to cooking, exercise, i got my 12yr old nephew, splitting wood & learning to run a backhoe, because he's bored, so as a good uncle, I'll make sure he sleeps well at night,by keeping him physically busy most of the day! Stay positive!


----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

Today we will head to the track.  He can run or use his scooter to do laps.  I don't think my calves will last a session of stairs but, we will try.

Then we will do back and tris. I don't think he will last through a workout so, he will have to go get gone, outside and play. 

We have some window art to do.  

And I think we will Do a small load of laundry.  We have to go to the laundry mat.  I could do it all in one day but, I can spread it out for two days to give us stuff to do.

Today is a cleaning day anyway so, lots of chores.  I'll put him to work.  He's got some plants to tend to anyway. He's growing some tomatoes, cucumbers, and strawberries.


----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 19, 2020)

My day didn't go as planned. 

We didn't accomplish everything.  I forgot about my nose appointment.  Guys, this motherfuker put a scope down my nose 2x. That sh!t hurt like a motherfuker.  I didn't cry though.  My stuffie helped me.  I did want to kick the doctor for repeating himself like 4x.  Gahhh!!!

My son was able to watch 2 movies, i forget the first one, he liked it.  And then back to the future came on.  While we were in the office.

Now he's with his aunt.  I get peace for a hour before I head off to bed. 

I want to mention.  I find it easier to accomplish my day when I have a check list.

Tomorrow I might not do stairs.  I want to but my calves are LIT.  These sh!ts better grow!  Might just do the track and let the kid run.  we can, "race" aka, he can eat my dust!

I see a baking afternoon happening soon.  Stay tuned for that.  Oh my bday is coming up, maybe I'll hold off til then. 

Oh.  Do you guys listen to podcasts/stories with the kids at all?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 20, 2020)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY &#55356;&#57218; in advance!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

I loan them my iPhone


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine are a little older now, 12 & 14. They have actually handled it pretty well so far. The weather has been nice in new orleans, so they have been playing some basketball in front of the house, talking to their friends remotely and gaming. Also their schools are giving them some stuff to do.

My business sells cleaning supplies and disinfectants so I haven't had time to do anything but work, but I did get my daughter to help me pack boxes to ship supplies all over the country. 

My wife has been home too, so she has done a lot with them. They go for a drive every night.  She keeps them on top of their chores too (mainly washing their clothes and keeping their rooms clean). 

So far so good. We're not on total lockdown here yet though. I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 20, 2020)

Woman ordered our chitlets a few things from the zon like board games and i wrestle with them, one of the little ones wants to lift so we run a small joint lifting sesh, and basketball etc... Tons to do, then run to the chitter to get some alone time while they are now doing online school since this bish has closed it all down


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)

LMFAO @ "Sh!tlets"


----------



## German89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Yesterday my kiddo had a rough start to his day.  I don't know if he was bummed that he couldn't stay home while I went to do stairs.  Or.  Overall bummed out.  I might've been a little mean and said he can sit in his own sadness or buck up and write numbers while I go.  After two laps, he finally came around.

We got home.  He made bathbooms and cookies.  Painted.  He was happy to be back doing that.  I have a fossil activity for today.  I am not taking him to do stairs this morning.  I've completed my workout.  I might sneak out shortly so that it's just done and out of the way.

He did like the meditation yesterday.  Five minute break with moshi twilight.  Good little five minute story about washing germs away.  Which then, turned into a little argument but we settled it.  The lurgee (moshling character) is orange and cute.  And then I said, no germs aren't cute. they're gross and icky..  This lurgee might be cute, and might be your common cold but then there are other germs that can make you really, really sick. "that's okay, i like being sick, i like staying home from school".  "No. germs are bad"  Like why am I arguing with a five year old!? ... I let him leave the room, do his own thing, and explained that, no matter what the germ looks like, it's a germ, and it will make you really sick. and left it at that. 

Situational depression is hitting him.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 22, 2020)

You sound like a really good parent German. Your conversation about germs reminded me of this strange planet cartoon...


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

We are making a no lurgee's poster today

I've made  a heart to put in the window today... Neon light.. so just waiting for the wire to take shape and, perfect it a little.

I've given my son tasks to perform.  Water plants.  Tidy up.  Stickers on our lockdown calendar.  He is responsible for bringing the mail in after it's sat outside for 3 days. 

I've turned bat shit crazy. 

He accomplished some window art.  Today we will work on our unicorn crystals.  Or save it for tomorrow.  My mums DIY project has taken over. I will be responsible to clean that all up.  Maybe we just have a movie day... I was hoping he'd wake up by now.. I wanted him to come for stairs but, he's not up.  I won't bother him.

Oh.  And, every afternoon, we go for a little drive, grab starbucks and speed.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2020)

3 boys at home with all sports and school cancelled...mad house would be an understatement.


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2020)

No school in MA until at least May 4th.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ve got a 7 year old an 11 year old and e-learning is hard. My wife is home too teaching her 2nd graders through webex and meetings. After the school work is done, which takes absolutely all day, they get some time to play with legos or PlayStation. My daughter likes art so she has been drawing with chalk at the end of the driveway for the neighbors to see. We are finding fun stuff to do each day. We did a nature walk around our neighborhood and the kids drew the flowers and trees.


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

So.  I had a ****ed off day.. We didn't accomplish anything and I feel guilty but.. It's okay.  Tomorrow we start fresh.  I've finally caught up with reorganizing.


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

I forgot to mention. 

Got the mass email about school being out til after easter.. My mother thinks til may. maybe til aug. i'm doomed


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2020)

This is the ultimate test of your parenting.

We had a good, active day.

Now he wants me to hang a spider, to scare my mum and sister. Fine. Cool... We get on it.. Shows me where he wants it.. I asked if it was the right length.  Everything is perfect but now. He has to climb up and "SHOW ME".  I said, "Kid, if you want me to do this, I am not climbing back up here. So, if I come down, I am down and DONE"

"Let me show you mum" 

"Fine, I am DONE".

He climbs up, shows me everything I already did.  and his tone was getting rather demanding.  He then commands I do it.

"NO. I said I was DONE.  When I said I was getting down that I was Done".  

He walks off, throws his prank...

... You know what, fukk you and your fukkin prank. Your attitude sucks.  

Lovely. Lovely. Everything is LOVELY!


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2020)

Kids are tough. If you lose your sense of humor and go “us” vs “them” you’re in for a rough ride. 

I struggle everyday to maintain a positive attitude.

Lets do our best.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 28, 2020)

You reading him books, , doing crafts, taking him on your workout, reading, trying to play catch lol.....he’s is going to look back on these days when he’s older and remember them as some of his favorite Mom times.


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> Kids are tough. If you lose your sense of humor and go “us” vs “them” you’re in for a rough ride.
> 
> I struggle everyday to maintain a positive attitude.
> 
> Lets do our best.



It wasn't a him vs. i moment.  

it was his attitude/commanding that i wouldn't tolerate.

he had a solid hour tantrum. breathing like a little bull, throwing a few things.  I spanked him.

I said to him his actions/attitude I will not tolerate.  I do not like the behaviour.  That is why you got a spank.   When you are ready you may apologize and maybe I'll accept it.  Let me know how you feel after my shower.  If you still want pineapple, it's in the bowl on the counter.

After my shower, he said the pineapple helped him feel better, if he could have more.  Gave him more.  Then he said he was ready, he apologized, I accepted.  Then I hung his prank up.


----------



## German89 (Mar 29, 2020)

What is going to happen with sesame street!!!?!?!?!?!!!!!!


----------



## German89 (Mar 30, 2020)

I've joined the google classroom my sons teacher made.. She posted this.  Figured I'd share






Probably end up doing that today since it'll probably be a rainy day.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2020)

Supposed to rain here all week. My boys have at least been able to go outside in the yard and play catch and shit. Yesterday they were getting so crazy I made them go out and do their daily challenge in the pouring rain. Oldest 2 are 12 and 9. Daily challenge is 25 jumping jacks, 20 push ups, 60 second plank and run the loop around my neighborhood (little over 1/2 mile). We been keeping their time and  they try to beat it.


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 30, 2020)

Here in North Carolina we are out of school until at least May 15th and any type of on-line instruction doesn't start until April 13th

I've got a third grader

Trying to do things in small chunks, but we have been using ixl.com and Kahn Academy to supplement the academic part

bike riding, some work in the garden, trying to keep thins fun


----------



## German89 (Mar 31, 2020)

Today was my official go at some online tasks that the teacher put up.

Simple. Easy. Effective. 

We did a math activity.  Next will be POWER WORDS.

He can do yoga today (crappy day to play outside)  Then we have 2 laps to accomplish.  Someone over watered his garden so. he won't need to tend to his garden. Try and get some reading in today too.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 31, 2020)

Kids started online schooling yesterday. I was not there to observe but sounded like it was a pain in the ass....hopefully it goes smoother today! This online is insane they started at 0900 and finished at 1700. The fuk, thats more work than when they actually go to class.


----------



## German89 (Mar 31, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Kids started online schooling yesterday. I was not there to observe but sounded like it was a pain in the ass....hopefully it goes smoother today! This online is insane they started at 0900 and finished at 1700. The fuk, thats more work than when they actually go to class.



I'm assuming that's the time frame to give them to take.. Obviously the kid can't sit there that long with out a break, food, bathroom, etc. whatever kids need a break to do whatever they do.

We did 2 things, and arts... Kinda new to this so we will ease into it.


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

Okay.  I'm in a bit of a dilemma..

I was speaking to a coworker she was telling me she does oh canada, and prayer in the morning.  I thought great idea. I should do the same.. I asked my sons teacher if she could help with the morning prayers... I'm not religious but, its what they did in school.. so. i'll keep the routine. 

Anyway.. As I am looking for, "Oh Canada"... It dawned on me, he is american too... So, do we sing both? and pledge of allegiance as well?  Or am I going over board?

Do I put up a canadian and american flag?


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm in the same boat German.  My boy is American and Canadian.  But we live in America ..... so, its Star Spangled Banner and Pledge.  He has great interest in Canada as we visit every summer, so we study the things he's interested in about it


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

Chump16 said:


> I'm in the same boat German.  My boy is American and Canadian.  But we live in America ..... so, its Star Spangled Banner and Pledge.  He has great interest in Canada as we visit every summer, so we study the things he's interested in about it



Like... maple syrup and hockey


----------



## white ape (Apr 1, 2020)

Poutine and Tim Hortons


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 1, 2020)

the boy loves him some Timbits!


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

Fukk that trash tim hortons. Garbage coffee.

I only like their sour cream and birthday cake tidbits. Now they have cereal


----------



## white ape (Apr 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> Fukk that trash tim hortons. Garbage coffee.
> 
> I only like their sour cream and birthday cake tidbits. Now they have cereal



you don’t sound very Canadian, eh? Thought they deported people for saying things like that about Tim Hortons. Or at least send them to the northern territories


----------



## German89 (Apr 2, 2020)

white ape said:


> you don’t sound very Canadian, eh? Thought they deported people for saying things like that about Tim Hortons. Or at least send them to the northern territories


I'm a coffee snob.  I like my starbucks.  I find tim hortons taste like burnt water... It's just gross man. I don't know how anyone drinks it.  I view it as 'walfare water'. Like all the trailer trash people hang out there.. it's just awful.  i hate tim hortons.  I do not associate it with being canadian at all.  The only thing it's good for is their TIMBIT HOCKEY - And that's probably because the the creator of tim hortons was a NHL player from Hamilton.


----------



## white ape (Apr 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm a coffee snob.  I like my starbucks.  I find tim hortons taste like burnt water... It's just gross man. I don't know how anyone drinks it.  I view it as 'walfare water'. Like all the trailer trash people hang out there.. it's just awful.  i hate tim hortons.  I do not associate it with being canadian at all.  The only thing it's good for is their TIMBIT HOCKEY - And that's probably because the the creator of tim hortons was a NHL player from Hamilton.



Yeah, I tried it once. ONCE. Tim Hortons that is. Was not impressed. I was so stoked to try it because it is supposed to BE Canada. It was like a crappy Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

white ape said:


> Yeah, I tried it once. ONCE. Tim Hortons that is. Was not impressed. I was so stoked to try it because it is supposed to BE Canada. It was like a crappy Dunkin Donuts.


It's probably the same coffee as it was bought out by wendy's and now Burger king owns it.


----------

